# Taking Your Measurements



## Spartacus (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi, guys.

Here's the thread. I've been lifting for a year now, and every three months I record my measurements and then adjust my workout accordingly. But there's a problem. Am I recording my gains accurately? I doubt it because when I measure my chest the tape keeps slipping down. If I hold it tighter it squeezes my muscles and records less growth than actually exists. Could you fella's suggest more accurate ways to measure gains? You know, I reckon this is a common prob for us builders whose wives and girlfriends take the **** if we ask them to wrap a tape measure around us. So, we do it ourselves - and the damn tape slips, or whatever. Any ideas?

Spartacus


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You could do it with a expanded chest.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You could weigh yourself and get your bodyfat checked  Get a base line and go from there.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

10 inches flacid, damn, wrong forum again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

a photo.

a picture can tell a thousand words, photo yourself in the regular poses and keep a visual record.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

powerU said:


> 10 inches flacid, damn, wrong forum again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lmfao, hey power if that was true you wouldn't have to work out.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

hey pete do u think you should be telling poweru to take pics of himself, mygirl says it sounds impressive but personally i think its a bad idea for the forum?


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

i'd have to take 5 photo's and stick them together to make 10"!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I measured mine just now and it was 2"................from the floor


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i like ur style, power , u sound like me and hey winger boasting will get u know where, except a date with my woman lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

john33 said:


> i like ur style, power , u sound like me and hey winger boasting will get u know where, except a date with my woman lol


If my Johnson was that big trust me I could date any woman. If you made 7 figures a year you could date any woman also


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

lmao winger, i love how you call it a Johnson, class!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> lmao winger, i love how you call it a Johnson, class!!


What if I called it big Johnson?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You would be a liar bro!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> You would be a liar bro!


Rotflmfao...............still laughing. See if I ever give you another shot....oh thats right you had some kidney thing going on..............doh


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

you have words as hard as steel winger


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> you have words as hard as steel winger


He knows I was kidding. If he lost a kidney I would have to give him one of mine. 

I have a steel winger?.........thanks. Pink steel really.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey thanks winger, I think I will use my kidneys up and take on of yours

Thanks bro and beings we are twins then it would be a perfict match and no rejection of the organ.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I had mentioned it to my wife when you were jacked up and she said no way. Why should he damage his organs and you give him one of yours. Dont shoot the messanger.  Cant blame her for thinking like that. She just wants to protect her man


----------



## Spartacus (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi, Geezers

Thanks for all the suggests. Still, it seems that recording gains by measuring vital statistics with a cloth tape is difficult and will probably lead to inaccurate results. Could this be a business opportunity for some ingenious inventor!

Spartacus


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Spartacus said:


> Hi, Geezers
> 
> Thanks for all the suggests. Still, it seems that recording gains by measuring vital statistics with a cloth tape is difficult and will probably lead to inaccurate results. Could this be a business opportunity for some ingenious inventor!
> 
> Spartacus


Geezers.............lol

The only thing I can think of is a bf checker. Or something that might measure muscle density.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> He knows I was kidding. If he lost a kidney I would have to give him one of mine.
> 
> I have a steel winger?.........thanks. Pink steel really.


nah i doubt your "Johnson" is made out of steel, Only Arnie's johnson is made out of steel


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

I love the term Johnson, i am saying it all the time NICE once Wings


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tanks


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

anytime. anything for you and your Johnson


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

that sounds bad........


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> that sounds bad........


That sounds real bad.................unless your name is Jimmy..........lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

lol, poor jimmy. Jimmy give him a swinging right hook 

ah thats a thought, who is watching Tysons fight on the 20th is it?????


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> lol, poor jimmy. Jimmy give him a swinging right hook
> 
> ah thats a thought, who is watching Tysons fight on the 20th is it?????


Love Tyson. He was a bad mofo. Emphasis on WAS.........lol. I like to watch Tyson fights, expecially when he gets knocked out.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

man he is awesome, i love him too! When he gets angry mate, he could run through a brick wall, even arnie wouldnt stand in his way.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ya think. When he started biteing I bowed out.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah that wasnt a good thing to do, but it shows the sportsmanship


----------

